# new birds



## urch11 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, my grandpa just got me a pair of pygmy Pouters . It was kinda a surprise, and i was wondering if there is anything special i need to do with them. These are also my first pouters of any kind, so advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I do not think they have any special requirements. Just take care of them like you would any pigeon. Good food, clean water, dry flooring.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...and prevention with annual innoculations.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the website to the American Pygmy Pouter club. Perhaps they can help.

http://pigmypouter0.tripod.com/pigmypouter/id8.html


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, If you've never raised any pouters before, there are some differences, especially in the birds with very big crops. Pigmys are kinda slender so it shouldnt happen, but there are things to watch out for like "sour crop". One of my Gaditanos had it once and I got some meds from some place, but its not something meds help too much. You have to watch what they eat, and feed them in rations. You are not supposed to have open feed pens with pouters (let them eat however much they want, whenever they want). If the bird gets it, it will because a little sluggish and wont blow like usual, and its breath may even smell bad. I've only had this once, and you never know . . . could have been just bad luck, or maybe just sluggish from a MN winter . ..


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

are they good flyers?


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

it matters what kind you get and if they have been breed for flying. one that has been breed for the show pen will fly a tiny bit around the loft, especially around flying birds .. . but will still lack good flying ability and homing instincts .. .. so a horseman breed for the ring might not be a good flyer, while a horseman breed to fly and work will.


----------

